
Founders should be CEOs - aditya
http://yoda.posterous.com/founders-should-be-ceos
======
melvin
Unfortunately, I've been close to a couple of companies where the founders,
while they did have the original drive to create the company, have no idea how
to manage a business. These are companies founded by 23 year old kids with no
management experience or really anything other than some college - like many
tech startups. The company cultures have needed up poisonous, the companies
have no structure. Customer service and general organization is abysmal and
it's visible from the outside. So, not all founders should be CEOs.

